
Passenger panic-button-activated emergency plane landing system - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/11/28/an-emergency-landing-system-that-passengers-can-activate
======
bookofjoe
Garmin Autoland: [https://www.garmin.com/en-
US/autonomi/](https://www.garmin.com/en-US/autonomi/)

